# Spindle Cell Neoplasm of peri-gastric mass



## bridgettemartin (Apr 11, 2013)

Our provider did an EUS/FNA of a peri-gastric lesion.  
The operative note states:
"S/P fine needle aspiration of the hypoechoic perigastric lesion with preliminary cytology suggesting spindle cells.  Question exophytic GIST".
The pathology findings are: "spindle cell neoplasm, consistent with gastrointestinal stromal tumor (GIST).
What code would you use for the findings?  My research indicates that spindle cell neoplasm doesn't always equal malignant.  And, nothing in the neoplasm table for spindle cell.  The op note states the lesion did not arise from any organs, and I hate it when the pathology report just states "consistent with".


----------

